
“I consider these keyboards the worst products in Apple history.“ - vikingcaffiene
https://daringfireball.net/linked/2019/03/27/strn-kyboard
======
dvhh
That is a comment I would put in frame as one of the rare comment where he use
a negative adjective about Apple's products.

~~~
ninedays
You will need a lot of frames then. I would reconsider saying he rarely use a
negative adjective about Apple's products. Take a look at Siri and you will
see that he considers it bad and a failure.
[https://daringfireball.net/2016/10/mossberg_siri](https://daringfireball.net/2016/10/mossberg_siri)

You will find others if you take just a little bit of time.

~~~
dvhh
I might be picky about my the "negative" but I might not take his comment as a
negative for Siri just a minor flaw that might prevent the user from
appreciating the benefits of it, and even inferring in the footnote that it
might not be behind the competition (and even if it was, it wasn't that much
behind).

